
The all-new HipChat for Linux is here - tosh
https://blog.hipchat.com/2016/03/10/new-linux-app-is-fresh-fast-and-filled-with-new-features/
======
mmcclellan
Looks nice and confirmed working correctly on my Ubuntu 15.10 box.

